# msxDS v0.91



## VatoLoco (Sep 25, 2011)

[tn=250]http://pix.gbatemp.net/113027/msxDS03.png[/tn] [tn=250]http://gbatemp.net/news/msxDS-02.png[/tn]​
msxDS, the MSX/MSX2/MSX2+ emulator for the DS/DSi made by Popolon, has been updated to version 0.91. See the change log for what's new, and be sure to check out the project page for more information about this project.



			
				QUOTE(Change Log 09/24/11) said:
			
		

> New management of buttons that allows to configure X and Y. (Push Y to use the radio in Metal Gear)
> Fixed the VDP status register 4.
> Adding the options menu.
> The using the paddle controller is possible with your softwares.
> ...


----------



## Snailface (Sep 25, 2011)

I had never heard of the MSX until today (and I've been around a while).

Background: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSX

tldr 
It was basically the Japanese equivalent of the Commodore 64 and was mainly popular there instead of the UK and US. Microsoft, of all companies, was the developer of it. The Metal Gear series had it's debut on the system (wow).


----------



## Another World (Sep 25, 2011)

msx and msx2 games are pretty fun. one of these days i should grab a full good set and really mess around with this emu.

-another world


----------



## supercarte (Sep 25, 2011)

Screenshots of Paddle Controllers and mouse emulation :


----------



## SS4 (Sep 25, 2011)

We are getting close to the 1.0 version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When its out (1.0), ill grab it and play the original 2 Metal Gear games (Which should be remade into HD if you ask me, they tie in the story between MGS3 and MGS)


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the MSX.
I was lucky enough in the late 80s to buy a used MSX 2+ from a friend of mine who knew how to import stuff well before the internet was around....
For a little while the MSX ( first model ) became quite popular even in Europe and saw mostly ports from the ZX Spectrum and Amstrad CPC.
But it clearly had superior hardware, and Japanese games released exclusive for the platform ( Metal Gear, Nemesis and so on ) were the proof of that.
Plus it was a standard for a home computer that pretty much like a PC was produced by several electronic giants ( Sony, Philips, Panasonic ...).
So it was hardly unnoticed. But for some reason it all went downhill in the early 90s and the agreement for this so called standard between companies fell trough.
Anyway, not only I like those games, but there is even a lot of nostalgia involved for me ( I actually learned the little bit of coding I know on the MSX ), so I really like this emu, plus with the introduction of the DSi version, the little speed problems are almost gone !


----------



## takanaritogu (Sep 25, 2011)

How I configure this? I have all b*** files and Inindo disks.
Thanks ~


----------



## Buleste (Sep 25, 2011)

Create a folder called MSXDS in the root directory of your cart and place all the BIOS ROMs there.


----------



## takanaritogu (Sep 25, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> Create a folder called MSXDS in the root directory of your cart and place all the BIOS ROMs there.



Thanks for reply!
But, I have to choose any rom file or the emulator do it automat?
What MSX run *.dsk files?


Edit: hey I tried wrong rom files, all works now, thanks for helped!


----------



## rykotxet (Sep 26, 2011)

Searching and searching but I can't find the proper bios files for this emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Files from fMSX and BlueMSX websites didn't work. Any clues? Thanks in advance


----------



## supercarte (Sep 27, 2011)

The right BIOS for msxDS..

*for MSX 1 mode:*
MSX.ROM = National CF-2000 or FS-4000 ROM (CRC32: EE229390 or 071135E0)

*for MSX 2 mode:*
MSX2.ROM = National FS-4700 or FS-5000 ROM (CRC32: 9B3E7B97 or A44EA707)
MSX2EXT.ROM = National FS-4700 or FS-5000 ROM (CRC32: 4A48779C or 43E7A7FC)

*for MSX 2+ mode:*
MSX2P.ROM = Panasonic FS-A1WX ROM (CRC32: 19771608)
MSX2PEXT.ROM = Panasonic FS-A1WX ROM (CRC32: B8BA44D3)
KANJI.ROM = Panasonic FS-A1WX ROM (CRC32: 1F6406FB)
A1WXKDR.ROM = Panasonic FS-A1WX Kanji Basic ROM (CRC32: B4FC574D)

*for PSG+FM sound mode:*
FMPAC.ROM = Panasonic FM-PAC BIOS ROM (CRC32: 0E84505D)

*for Floppy Disk Drive emulation:*
DISK.ROM = Panasonic FS-FD1a Floppy Disk Drive extension controller ROM (CRC32: 697EAF4E)

I hope this clues will help you.


----------



## alexis15 (Sep 28, 2011)

where you downloaded the bios?


----------



## rykotxet (Sep 30, 2011)

supercarte said:
			
		

> The right BIOS for msxDS..
> 
> *for MSX 1 mode:*
> MSX.ROM = National CF-2000 or FS-4000 ROM (CRC32: EE229390 or 071135E0)
> ...


Thank you very much, supercarte! I finally found all the proper files and it's because your help. But I've to point out something about that great list:

1. The file DISK.ROM was very difficult to find, and the one with that CRC was from FS-FD1 (not FS-FD1a).
2. The file A1WXKDR.ROM I found with the correct CRC was from FS-A1WSX (not FS-A1WX).


----------



## supercarte (Oct 1, 2011)

1. You are right. The good Disk ROM come from FS-FD1 extension. We can found the same ROM with a other crc32 (4C9B8214). The FFh at the end are replaced by 00h only.

2. The appropriate crc32 of A1WXKDR.ROM is A068CBA9. It is a Copy/Paste mistake. You can use too the Kanji ROM from FS-A1WSX.

I think its better to rename all Bios files as BlueMSX to make easy. I'll ask Popolon.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Jul 29, 2016)

Would anybody be able to point me in the right direction 
*for Floppy Disk Drive emulation:*
DISK.ROM = Panasonic FS-FD1a Floppy Disk Drive extension controller ROM (CRC32: 697EAF4E)


I have tried so many different disk.rom but cannot find CRC32: 697EAF4E?? I feel like I tried every file online  its the only file I'm missing


----------



## ber71 (May 13, 2019)

Hi-Dro said:


> Would anybody be able to point me in the right direction
> *for Floppy Disk Drive emulation:*
> DISK.ROM = Panasonic FS-FD1a Floppy Disk Drive extension controller ROM (CRC32: 697EAF4E)
> 
> ...



Instead of DISK.ROM, look for FSFD1.ROM


----------

